# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Auf einer Narbe wächst was

## Michi1

Heute gehe ich einmal zum Hausarzt, seit ein paar Tage ist auf einer Narbe ein großer Hügel der auf Druck schmerzt. Ich will mir sagen lassen ob das eine Wucherung oder ein Abszess ist. Jetzt ist die OP ja schon 26 Monate her und bis jetzt war da nichts. Immer wieder was anderes.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Heute gehe ich einmal zum Hausarzt, seit ein paar Tage ist auf einer Narbe ein großer Hügel der auf Druck schmerzt. Ich will mir sagen lassen ob das eine Wucherung oder ein Abszess ist. Jetzt ist die OP ja schon 26 Monate her und bis jetzt war da nichts. Immer wieder was anderes.


Michi,

was ist denn bei dem Besuch herausgekommen? Hoffentlich nicht eine neue Baustelle?

Alles Gute für Dich und immer niedrige PSA-Werte!

Gruß Harald

----------


## Michi1

Ich war gestern im KH. Nachdem mich mein Hausarzt zum URO und der zur Notaufnahme geschickt hat am Mittwoch hatte ich gestern einer Termin zur OP. Der Grund keiner hat sich heran getraut da der Abszess über dem Künstlichen Schließmuskel saß und in keiner verletzen wollte, sonst hätte er raus müssen. Es wurde dann sogar unter Vollnarkose gemacht.Zum Glück ist alles gut gegangen und heute muss ich nur noch die Narbe kontrollieren lassen. Schmerzen halten sich in Grenzen.

----------


## Michi1

Ich bin zur Nachkontrolle im KH gewesen und dort wurde mir Erklärt das es kein Abszess was. Bei der letzten 3 Monatsspritze hatte ich ca. 190 cm entfernt von der Narbe einen Batzen und dieser hat sich einen Weg gesucht und ist an der Narbe hängen geblieben. Ein paar Tage später hat er sich dann entzunden und so musste er geöffnet und entleert werden.  Ist aber alles gut gegangen.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> hatte ich ca. 190 cm entfernt von der Narbe einen Batzen


Da ist Dir wohl versehentlich eine 0 hinter die 19 geraten ???

Gruß Harald

----------


## Michi1

Entschuldigung. Die 9 gehört weg. 2 Tasten auf einmal gedrückt.

----------


## Michi1

Ganz komisch, seit Gestern fangen die Hitzewallungen wieder an. Solange die Spritzenfüllung gespeichert war im Batzen auf der Narbe habe ich davon nichts gemerkt. Bin gespannt was nächste Woche die PSA Messung aussagt.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> seit Gestern fangen die Hitzewallungen wieder an


Dann lies bitte auch dies:

https://www.takeda.com/siteassets/de..._april2017.pdf

und besonders das über mögliche Nebenwirkungen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Michi1

Das ist in jedem Paket enthalten. Schon lange durchgelesen. Hab aber hier auch mitbekommen das es mir anderen Homonentzugsmittel genau die selben Nebenwirkungen und sogar noch extremer gibt.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Ergänzung
*
Bitte auch das:

https://www.patienteninfo-service.de...ensionsmittel/

lesen.

Ja, bei Zoladex sind die Hitzewallungen noch heftiger.

----------


## Michi1

Harald, so lange der PSA dabei ganz unten ist nehme ich die Hitzewallungen in Kauf.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Michi,

nachdem Du nun das 2. Implantat bekommen hast, würde ich mal eine Pause einlegen. Soll heißen auf das Implantat im Oktober verzichten.

----------


## Michi1

Werde ich am 2.9. mit dem URO besprechen. Da ist meine nächste Kontrolle.

----------


## Michi1

Bin Heute bei meinem URO gewesen, da die PSA Werte in Ordnung sind so ich aber trotzdem am 1.10. meine nächste Trenantone Spritze bekommen.
Die Fäden wurden entfernt.

----------

